# BUENOS AIRES | Revitalization of the Microcentro (Downtown)



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi.
In Buenos Aires, over the last 2 years, the government has been working on the whole are of the Microcentro Porteño (translated: Downtown Buenos Aires), who consists in:



The conversion of the usual streets into pedestrian streets
New furniture and lights
Renewal of safety systems (cameras and a new police station)
Restoration of facades
New bike paths and bike stations (available for free)
Renewal of the famous Florida Street and the Diagonal Norte avenue


Among other items. A video of the Microcentro today:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

On the main project, posted by the forumer Nsch:




Nsch said:


> Fuente​


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

On the new Christmas furniture and lights, also posted by the same forumer a few days ago:



Nsch said:


> El Microcentro se ilumina para celebrar las fiestas.
> 
> Diagonal Norte, Corrientes y Florida se encienden generando unas hermosas postales de nuestra ciudad!
> 
> ...


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for this interesting thread. Wonderful to see the improvements being made in the centre of B.A., without question South America's greatest city. Will be there sometime next year to see it for myself!:applause:


----------



## Freyr (Apr 23, 2012)

During the World Cup:











http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=115083833&postcount=696

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=115084524&postcount=699

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=115102426&postcount=706

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=115103036&postcount=708

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=115109212&postcount=718

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=115171303&postcount=740

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=115171377&postcount=741


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

More on the new pedestrian streets:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

From the NH City & Tower Hotel:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

EMArg said:


>


Buenos Aires city hall should buy that building of the big white wall and demolish it!!!!


----------



## Baliero (Jan 30, 2014)

Florida and Rivadavia Square at Downtown BA

Before (2004)










Before (2014)


----------



## Leandrix (Nov 14, 2006)

^^ After.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Recent pictures of the Diagonal Norte avenue and some the revitalized facades:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

On the Florida Street, one of the main places where the works took place:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

On video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Aerial views of the Microcentro and its skyline:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

On video:


----------



## Baliero (Jan 30, 2014)

Muy buenas imagenes, aunque estas últimas aéreas poco tienen que ver con el titulo del thread. No es una crítica, solamente que podrían ir en el lugar correspondiente.


----------



## Roaming Girl (Jan 19, 2015)

Uneven cobblestones are not the best paving for pedestrian streets. 

I didn't understand those dismantled traffic lanes dotted with dull planters and no other purpose.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The classic Metropolitan Cathedral after the revitalization:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Onto the next page ->


----------

